# hunting in nacogdoches



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

im planning on going to sfa next fall to study cj

are there any public places to duck and or deer hunt?? 

thanks
marsh


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

About the only areas that I know that are open to hunting are the national forests nearby, and as far as duck hunting Sam Rayburn and Toledo Bend are an hours drive from here. Now who to contact about hunting these areas I don't know.. one suggestion would be to contact the TP&W, they'll be able to tell you a lot more that I can.


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

There are lots of places to duck hunt... that is one reason i went to school there. of course that was many years ago. North end of Rayburn is only 30 min. Toledo, Murval etc. Get some maps and spend some time on the road. Oh, and a boat is a big help.


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

I went to school at SFA. Like mentioned above, any of the lakes in the area are good for duck hunting. You'll have to do some scouting to be productive though.

Take a class in the Forestry building, and you'll meet plenty of guys, and girls, that enjoy hunting and fishing. This will be the best way to get good information on hunting in the area. Plus, you may get an invite to hunt private land. There are a lot of guys from East Texas attending SFA, and are familiar with the area. 

Good Luck


----------



## mark waring (Jul 31, 2006)

Marshhunter, the guys are right! Lots of places to hunt for both. You will find plenty of people with info and willing to share it. I live in Nac on the north end of Rayburn and work at SFA. One piece of advise I want to give is this. After scouting, be sure to check boat and especially trailer for Giant Sylvania. Google it and be informed about it. It is transported from lake to lake on unchecked trailers, gear etc. We can no longer hunt many of our favorite spots because of it. Ive seen it first hand and its sad! TPWD is spraying it and we are hoping that helps. Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Get your Type 2 permit and start scouting. I think SFA has a DU chapter as well so join and get to know those folks. There is lots of national forest land around there.


----------



## specked.out130 (Dec 16, 2007)

Shoot me a pm and I will tell you some good areas around Nacogdoches. I graduated from SFA with a Forestry Wildlife Degree in 2004, and used to duck and deer hunt while studying on public land. I can give you some decent spots to start looking.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

For starters, an easy place where you don't need a boat...

http://www.ducks.org/Texas/TexasProjects/1530/AlazanBayouWMA.html

Check out regs from TPWD.


----------



## SeanSFA (Oct 7, 2009)

you can wade in at davey crockett national park outside of alto. murval was decent last year. rayburn kinda sucked. **** b was ok... early teal was good on the rivers then it sucked till after split.....best early teal season ever rest of the was weak till late after the split


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Marsh is coming to east texas to study not hunt ducks and deer. He just wants to make sure there are no opprotunities around that may distract him from his course work


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

When that first day of class hits and you see what running around on campus, trust me, hunting will be the last thing on your mind....

I think I was in full rut for 5 years non stop up there.


----------

